# change over to trim -tex



## icerock drywall

I am going to change over to trim-Tex. Could some of you help me on the best tools you use and how much dose it cost to sent a case off bead to your house? also the best step in the process.


----------



## thefinisher

icerock drywall said:


> I am going to change over to trim-Tex. Could some of you help me on the best tools you use and how much dose it cost to sent a case off bead to your house? also the best step in the process.


I use the mud set beads and they are easy to put on. If you have a hopper then you are set. You can also use a tube with external head but we use a hopper with good results. As for the cost, we get it through our supplier who is probably cheaper than getting it ordered to your house. You won't regret the change :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

thefinisher said:


> I use the mud set beads and they are easy to put on. If you have a hopper then you are set. You can also use a tube with external head but we use a hopper with good results. As for the cost, we get it through our supplier who is probably cheaper than getting it ordered to your house. You won't regret the change :thumbsup:


I dont need a outside roller


----------



## Toontowntaper

Lol that's funny Scott and I were talking about bead today and how we wouldn't use anything but trim tex...... I mentioned that you Icerock use metal and how that's crazy. Lol but maybe the gods spoke to you and changed your mind. 

You won't regret the change. It does take some getting use to but once you have it down you will love it. And saves on time doing touch ups after ppl hit the corners. Damn finishers use to be a problem when I used paper metal. Not anymore go ahead and hit them. 

I would use a corner roller 
If your not using mudset get the spray glue and a good stapler. That's all you really need


----------



## thefinisher

icerock drywall said:


> I dont need a outside roller


You don't technically need a roller as you can set it by hand, but yes a roller would make it easier for you. Mudset bead is like a ferrari while metal bead is like a pinto . The strength and durability of the msb is rediculous.


----------



## SlimPickins

thefinisher said:


> You don't technically need a roller as you can set it by hand, but yes a roller would make it easier for you. Mudset bead is like a ferrari while metal bead is like a pinto . The strength and durability of the msb is rediculous.


You know what's really rediculous? Your spelling of the word ridiculous.

That being said, mudset beads are strong, sure....but they sure need a lot of mud to get them flat-ish.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

icerock drywall said:


> I am going to change over to trim-Tex. Could some of you help me on the best tools you use and how much dose it cost to sent a case off bead to your house? also the best step in the process.


Compound tube with bead applicator (I use the can-am), bead roller (I have the tapepro). Trick I do is half coat them right away. Don't need to look pretty, just get the mud on about 3 to 4 inches wide. After that you only half to coat them out twice. Most tapers I talk to call it the 2 and a half coat method. Some guys do the half coat as the last step. Saves from giving then 3 full coats.

Use a good taping mud to install them also(no topping muds), or add some mud max or white glue. Makes them bond even better:thumbup:


----------



## Philma Crevices

Who was it that tried the lower profile MS bead. That's the stuff I'd be interested in if it hits the market


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Philma Crevices said:


> Who was it that tried the lower profile MS bead. That's the stuff I'd be interested in if it hits the market


That's what I would be interested in Too:yes:

I think it's only the Aussies that got to play with them

It's not fair:furious:


----------



## gazman

They were good:yes:. But as far as I know they were only a trial, limited stock only.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> They were good:yes:. But as far as I know they were only a trial, limited stock only.


I had a go as well, They were good for sure. Nice bead, Sat quite flat, Prob not quite as flat as paper/metal though.


----------



## pipercub17

I am doing the same trim-tex it is for me now !
so sick of metal bead ..it cost a pile more than trim tex 
a 90 metal corner isn't really 90 ,it sucks to cut 
and if the boarder does a crap job on his corners the metal floats on the corner leaving just the paper to hang on the board 
trim tex has a nice wide flange to rest on the board ..
mud set it is for this guy !


----------



## VANMAN

Philma Crevices said:


> Who was it that tried the lower profile MS bead. That's the stuff I'd be interested in if it hits the market


 Yea i have tried the lower profile beads and they r good!!
Gaz they r not just on trial as my supplier has just got a sh*t load sent over!:thumbup:Joe sent me an even lower profile bead 2 but i like the middle bead the best!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> Yea i have tried the lower profile beads and they r good!!
> Gaz they r not just on trial as my supplier has just got a sh*t load sent over!:thumbup:Joe sent me an even lower profile bead 2 but i like the middle bead the best!:thumbsup:


Thats interesting Vanman, So they made an even lower mudset than the lowprofile mudset?? I would prob go for that but it would be flimsy to handle until it was mudded on.


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> Thats interesting Vanman, So they made an even lower mudset than the lowprofile mudset?? I would prob go for that but it would be flimsy to handle until it was mudded on.


Me too, what I would really like to see come to NZ is the bullnose equivalent, the paper faced metal ones are too easily dented.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Me too, what I would really like to see come to NZ is the bullnose equivalent, the paper faced metal ones are too easily dented.


Don't do it Joe:furious:

Don't feel sorry for those sheep shagging Kiwi's Joe, don't send them any bead:furious:

Let them suffer:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Thats interesting Vanman, So they made an even lower mudset than the lowprofile mudset?? I would prob go for that but it would be flimsy to handle until it was mudded on.


Caz dont get me wrong they are as good as the others! I just prefer the middle bead!:thumbsup:
I used them all at my dads house and the place is looking good! :thumbup: The tear away bead is also very good but im not using it it normal houses unless i get more ££££££'s


----------



## Bevelation

pipercub17 said:


> a 90 metal corner isn't really 90 ,it sucks to cut


 There is no such thing as any bead that IS 90. They are all around 86-88deg, so it allows for fill. The closer the bead is to 90, the less fill it's going to need, but that also means it's going to allow less for each side, so it'll challenge your skill with installing it. The shallower the bead is from 90, the more forgiving it'll be with installing it. In this way it's good for installing on crappy framing, but it'll require more fill.


----------



## Trim-Tex

icerock drywall said:


> I am going to change over to trim-Tex. Could some of you help me on the best tools you use and how much dose it cost to sent a case off bead to your house? also the best step in the process.


ICEROCK, that is good news! Here are 3 options for you. Listen to these pros on DWT and watch all the videos, 2- drive up to Trim-Tex for 2 hour intensive training or take our 2 day course and get a diploma 3- we send one of our technical guys to your job site.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Bevelation said:


> There is no such thing as any bead that IS 90. They are all around 86-88deg, so it allows for fill. The closer the bead is to 90, the less fill it's going to need, but that also means it's going to allow less for each side, so it'll challenge your skill with installing it. The shallower the bead is from 90, the more forgiving it'll be with installing it. In this way it's good for installing on crappy framing, but it'll require more fill.


Bevelation.....where is peace country? 

"There is no such thing as any bead that IS 90." NOT TRUE, only our MSBeads are manufactured at 89-90 degree tolerance. Even our staple up beads are made at 88-89. You are correct :yes: for all other MFG. of beads they are made with 86-88 angle. If paper faced metal were run at 90 you would have metal edge shiners almost everywhere. As they are now at 86 degrees you get shiners 20 + of the time . I will add more info and pictures on Monday when I'm in the office. Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## thefinisher

Trim-Tex said:


> Bevelation.....where is peace country?
> 
> "There is no such thing as any bead that IS 90." NOT TRUE, only our MSBeads are manufactured at 89-90 degree tolerance. Even our staple up beads are made at 88-89. You are correct :yes: for all other MFG. of beads they are made with 86-88 angle. If paper faced metal were run at 90 you would have metal edge shiners almost everywhere. As they are now at 86 degrees you get shiners 20 + of the time . I will add more info and pictures on Monday when I'm in the office. Enjoy your Sunday


Used over a box of mud-set bead on my brother's house this weekend and it is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

Trim-Tex said:


> ICEROCK, that is good news! Here are 3 options for you. Listen to these pros on DWT and watch all the videos, 2- drive up to Trim-Tex for 2 hour intensive training or take our 2 day course and get a diploma 3- we send one of our technical guys to your job site.


I pick # 2 ....ty:yes:


----------



## Bevelation

Trim-Tex said:


> Bevelation.....where is peace country?
> 
> "There is no such thing as any bead that IS 90." NOT TRUE, only our MSBeads are manufactured at 89-90 degree tolerance. Even our staple up beads are made at 88-89. You are correct :yes: for all other MFG. of beads they are made with 86-88 angle. If paper faced metal were run at 90 you would have metal edge shiners almost everywhere. As they are now at 86 degrees you get shiners 20 + of the time . I will add more info and pictures on Monday when I'm in the office. Enjoy your Sunday


 If it's not true, then why do YOUR beads need as much or more fill than other manufacturers that I've used?

I know why. You have your bead at 90 degrees, okay, but the nose of the bead is crowned past the flange by a 16th or so to allow for fill, and therefore still creates a 2 or 3 degree grade, while allowing the flange to make better contact with the wall. If you didn't have that crown on the nose, it would flash. I'm not trying to argue or give attitude. I just get frustrated when attempts are made to quench real world product use with theory. If the framing is good, I get no shiners on any bead I install.

If I'm doing restoration work, I CANNOT install MSB on 2' cutout, because the profile of the bead would never line up with old metal.


----------



## icerock drywall

so on *NEW* jobs is it best to glue or mud the beed onto the drywall.


----------



## boco

icerock drywall said:


> so on *NEW* jobs is it best to glue or mud the beed onto the drywall.


 I like the muddsett beads for verticals. you can use a hopper or a roller to apply mud then get the bead setting tool to install. Though the job I just did last week was step-a-bull which was mainly Octagonal soffits I just glued and stapled. Muddset is a little faster but glue and staples works fine.


----------



## thefinisher

icerock drywall said:


> so on *NEW* jobs is it best to glue or mud the beed onto the drywall.


I think with the mudset you get a much stronger corner than any other bead on the market. It has proved itself time and time again for us so far. Almost every house we point-up the trim carpenters test out the corners for us


----------



## icerock drywall

I was with the VP from trim -tex today :thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

icerock drywall said:


> I was with the VP from trim -tex today :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

playing with trim-tex...thinking about the inside corner. Think this would look cool :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

this is 1/2 off it, the others are @ the house


----------



## icerock drywall

put on some trim-tex shims around two tubs before the hangers rocked the house


----------



## Square Foot

icerock drywall said:


> put on some trim-tex shims around two tubs before the hangers rocked the house


Started using the roll shim about a year ago. Works good around the shower/tub units. I also counter sink the screws around the unit....we know the plumbers sure as hell won't do it:furious:


----------



## icerock drywall

Trim-Tex said:


> ICEROCK, that is good news! Here are 3 options for you. Listen to these pros on DWT and watch all the videos, 2- drive up to Trim-Tex for 2 hour intensive training or take our 2 day course and get a diploma 3- we send one of our technical guys to your job site.


I used trim tex to a job last week on a house...did the hole house in 4 days and use the mud set beed...I hit it with a stick and it did not crack :thumbup: but I did need to to add some staples becouse the beed wanted to pull off the corner...but that was becouse i did not trim back the drywall over all I will not go back to steel:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

my next house is the glue on ...I did a corner to try it out and holy ****:thumbup: I like it a a lot... you want to sent some trim tex person to help me...I think I will be ok but I will not say no .If you talk to
leo Budzik from trim-texs he will know where I am ....I will be there monday a 8:00 am


----------



## icerock drywall

trim tex is like fibafuse ...the more I use them the more I like the change:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

did some more trim-tex today...and I got glue all over my fingers:furious: and on some trim ..o no  so I got my 812 out and now my fingers and trim -tex is now clean:thumbup:


----------



## moore

Are you working on that biggin Ice?


----------



## killerjune

do you have a representent in canada quebec ?


----------



## icerock drywall

killerjune said:


> do you have a representent in canada quebec ?


lol ...no


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> Are you working on that biggin Ice?


yes ...today was start day:yes: just squeeze in a little house last week, used mud set trim tex beed...and it was sweet after this big one there is another big one ...trying to talk them in to trim tex :thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr

killerjune said:


> do you have a representent in canada quebec ?


I'm assuming you mean a Trim-Tex representative ? There must be a supply store around you somewhere that carries it or can get it.


----------



## mudslingr

icerock drywall said:


> did some more trim-tex today...and I got glue all over my fingers:furious: and on some trim ..o no  so I got my 812 out and now my fingers and trim -tex is now clean:thumbup:


is that a niche bead splicer icerock ? I didn't know they have them.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> is that a niche bead splicer icerock ? I didn't know they have them.


Just use tin snips and cut off the edges of any other scrap Niche bead you have laying around. I do it all the time.
Just make your own splicer. That's most likely what Icerock did.


----------



## icerock drywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just use tin snips and cut off the edges of any other scrap Niche bead you have laying around. I do it all the time.
> Just make your own splicer. That's most likely what Icerock did.


thats what I did ...then I put a shim in back of it to set the glue


----------



## icerock drywall

mudslingr said:


> I'm assuming you mean a Trim-Tex representative ? There must be a supply store around you somewhere that carries it or can get it.


45 mins drive to iowa


----------



## icerock drywall

working alone


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

icerock drywall said:


> working alone


Nobody's there to call you a pussy. Lol


----------



## icerock drywall

I know you dont need to but I like too...fibafuse on trim-tex ..it make the next coat very nice and it dose make strong ....stronger


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> I know you dont need to but I like too...fibafuse on trim-tex ..it make the next coat very nice and it dose make strong ....stronger


I tape the flange on the magic corner Ice.. with paper.

Sorry TT...I don't trust it . Glue or no glue. I tape the flange.


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> I tape the flange on the magic corner Ice.. with paper.
> 
> Sorry TT...I don't trust it . Glue or no glue. I tape the flange.


and it dose build out the corners ...dont wipe it tight I use a wet sponge and lightly brush it ...the 2nd coat looks like the 3rd coat:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

playing with tt


----------



## Newagestucco

icerock drywall said:


> playing with tt


 looking nice 

is that a piece of foam that you use for backing behind the joint 
does that come with the kit

I just finish a house last week with 60 pieces of crown 
I used the foam moldings they have mud on them


----------



## icerock drywall

it dose come with it ...but I cut a scrap peace in there and glue it together...it was my first time. it worked great..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Newagestucco said:


> looking nice
> 
> is that a piece of foam that you use for backing behind the joint
> does that come with the kit
> 
> I just finish a house last week with 60 pieces of crown
> I used the foam moldings they have mud on them


Rick, you should swing by the house im finishing up now.
It's that same one I texted you the photo's of.
We did 3 rooms with Trim-Tex mouldings.
I know you said you wanted to swing by and seem them in person.
Just give me a text bro, I'll be there most of this week.
The top floors all painted now, so it will give you a good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> Rick, you should swing by the house im finishing up now.
> It's that same one I texted you the photo's of.
> We did 3 rooms with Trim-Tex mouldings.
> I know you said you wanted to swing by and seem them in person.
> Just give me a text bro, I'll be there most of this week.
> The top floors all painted now, so it will give you a good idea. :thumbsup:


I dont know what you are talking about. what text? and where is this house I can find you...


----------



## Trim-Tex

killerjune said:


> do you have a representent in canada quebec ?



Sorry! I missed this one 


Your sales Rep. Is Nico Dupuis and he is fluent in English and French. He works for our distributor: WallBoard Trim & Tool in Toronto, they have 90+ % inventory of our products in stock at all times and they ship to your dealer same day just like us. 

E mail is: [email protected] 

There are many dealer locations in Quebec that carry our products.


----------



## icerock drywall

so now that I used Trim-tex on two houses now I am thinking about making some new tools to make the job go faster...and no one sells anything that I want to make:yes:...dont think I will post the new tools sorry


----------



## 2buckcanuck

icerock drywall said:


> so now that I used Trim-tex on two houses now I am thinking about making some new tools to make the job go faster...and no one sells anything that I want to make:yes:...dont think I will post the new tools sorry


BAN Icerock









He's not sharing again


----------



## icerock drywall

2buckcanuck said:


> BAN Icerock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not sharing again


ok 2buck but only one and here it is...this is tt mud set bull with a 90 for trim one peace  shhh


----------



## Kiwiman

icerock drywall said:


> ok 2buck but only one and here it is...this is tt mud set bull with a 90 for trim one peace  shhh


You've been heating it haven't you Ice, I think you're onto something there (heat press) :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

Kiwiman said:


> You've been heating it haven't you Ice, I think you're onto something there (heat press) :thumbsup:


yep:yes:heat gun and a press did this:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall

I've been watching this thread for a while thought it was time to chime in I've tried the mudset does what its says works well but I can't get away with boxing it twice and done like paperface metal.I only use trim texbullnose and custom beads. But production work I can't afford the extra coat.I only get 3 days to do 250 bds.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

icerock drywall said:


> I dont know what you are talking about. what text? and where is this house I can find you...


Ooops! Your name's Rick too!? lol
Sorry, lol! I meant "Newagestucco", his name's Rick also!
We live in the same town. We text back and forth lots. lol


----------



## icerock drywall

TT fast cap makes a great attic door way.One coat and it looks good:thumbup:


----------



## moore

http://www.trim-tex.com/product_cat...s+door&searchButton=Search&cat_display=search


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> http://www.trim-tex.com/product_cat...s+door&searchButton=Search&cat_display=search


I used the fast cap because I had it...scraps:yes:


----------



## keke

icerock drywall said:


> TT fast cap makes a great attic door way.One coat and it looks good:thumbup:


i love the caps to in some situations they save you time and materials :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

I talked my hangers into using butt board on my next house...and they liked it. I only had them to the ceilings but they used them:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

I like fast caps


----------



## icerock drywall

this was fun...


----------



## icerock drywall

trim tex mud set bull is very nice to work with:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

did another house with mud set beed and I will not use any other beed ever again! also getting better at the magic corners.


----------



## D A Drywall

Ice do you load the mudset bull with your cp tube or use a head to load the wall? I have been loading the wall but find that I get gobs of mud on the floor under the apex of the corner.


----------



## icerock drywall

D A Drywall said:


> Ice do you load the mudset bull with your cp tube or use a head to load the wall? I have been loading the wall but find that I get gobs of mud on the floor under the apex of the corner.


I run a beed of mud with my cp tube with no ball on the cp... or run a small beed from top to bottom on the edge of the corner on both sides...then a bullnose corner tool to smooth the mud out then slap the bull nose corner into place...in needs to have mud behind the corner to make it work right...it is very strong this way:yes:...on the 90s if the beed need to be set by a brace ( I made a 90 holder) so the beed sits like V .....run a beed of mud then I use the trim tex roller to set it.


----------



## Trim-Tex

D A Drywall said:


> Ice do you load the mudset bull with your cp tube or use a head to load the wall? I have been loading the wall but find that I get gobs of mud on the floor under the apex of the corner.


Try mixing your mud a little thicker. FYI you can fill your CPtube with a pump if you use one for bazooka ect.


----------



## icerock drywall

so far I have been very happy with trim-tex ...what do I do with all the steel corner bead I have in stock.....scrap it:whistling2:


----------



## D A Drywall

icerock drywall said:


> so far I have been very happy with trim-tex ...what do I do with all the steel corner bead I have in stock.....scrap it:whistling2:


You could sell it to your competition. Then you will have more corners to fix in the future


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport

Here's a quick video showing how it easy it is to fill a compound tube with a pump. Noe fills the tube with ease and it takes just 5 pumps to completely fill up the 48" tube.

http://youtu.be/wYpGIL0i87M


----------



## icerock drywall

Trim-Tex TechSupport said:


> Here's a quick video showing how it easy it is to fill a compound tube with a pump. Noe fills the tube with ease and it takes just 5 pumps to completely fill up the 48" tube.
> 
> http://youtu.be/wYpGIL0i87M


I just pull it ....its not hard. thanks


----------



## icerock drywall

*I phone home*

I used tt to make a I phone changer home... for my big girl


fast cap with outside corner and glue with ff

this is just one coat of mud


----------



## Wimpy65

Has anyone switched from the No-Coat beads to Trim Tex? I've been using the No-Coat and like them fairly well, but I see all these rave reviews of the Trim Tex and wonder if it is time to change.


----------



## taper71

The suppliers around here make it hard to change over. Have to order it and takes like 10 days to get here. Pretty bad when I live in a city with over a million people around. suppliers should have it in stock grrrr. Don t have enough room in garage to keep a stockpile.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Taper71 consolidated should stick most what you need in Edmonton. I'm not to familiar with Edmonton but know there is a consolidated there... I'm actually currently visiting for a week lol

But if not just order a box of the common stuff you need remember trim tex won't rust so you could leave them outside I have and they work just find after


----------



## taper71

Toontowntaper said:


> Taper71 consolidated should stick most what you need in Edmonton. I'm not to familiar with Edmonton but know there is a consolidated there... I'm actually currently visiting for a week lol
> 
> But if not just order a box of the common stuff you need remember trim tex won't rust so you could leave them outside I have and they work just find after


nope consolidated wont stock them cause not enough people use them. I think Trim Tex needs a better marketing campaign here. They stock the glue on as do all the suppliers, but no mudset. FYI I have ordered a cpl boxes of mudset .


----------



## Wimpy65

I tried the Mud Set beads yesterday for the first time. Trim Tex was kind enough to send me a box of beads & a bead roller to try. The corner roller is an odd-shaped, one-wheel roller that seems to put too much pressure on the nose of the bead. This results in the outer edge of the Mud Set flange to shine through as I coated them. 

Does anyone else use this roller or is there a better one to use? I figure I must be doing something wrong 'cause my first experience with these beads has been less than a happy time! 
Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## icerock drywall

Wimpy65 said:


> I tried the Mud Set beads yesterday for the first time. Trim Tex was kind enough to send me a box of beads & a bead roller to try. The corner roller is an odd-shaped, one-wheel roller that seems to put too much pressure on the nose of the bead. This results in the outer edge of the Mud Set flange to shine through as I coated them.
> 
> Does anyone else use this roller or is there a better one to use? I figure I must be doing something wrong 'cause my first experience with these beads has been less than a happy time!
> Any advice would be appreciated!


the roller works ....did you cut the drywall back or did you just slap up the bead?


----------



## Wimpy65

Hey Ice,

That may well be my problem. I did not cut the drywall back. 
How much do you need to trim? Do you use Mud Max? I used Proform Taping compound to install the beads.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## icerock drywall

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey Ice,
> 
> That may well be my problem. I did not cut the drywall back.
> How much do you need to trim? Do you use Mud Max? I used Proform Taping compound to install the beads.
> Thanks for the help!


preform is good... mud max will turn that into durabond...

I use a 12 '' peace off bead and slide it down the corner ...if it rocks just trim it back a little.
my steps changed a little on the house I am doing now..
after my 2nd coat I sanded the corners and then sanded down he edge...the bead went on tight...:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman

Wimpy65 said:


> This results in the outer edge of the Mud Set flange to shine through as I coated them.


I found a linbide scraper good for shaving off layers of plastic if it's sitting a bit high in places.


----------



## D A Drywall

Wimpy65 said:


> I tried the Mud Set beads yesterday for the first time.
> 
> Does anyone else use this roller or is there a better one to use? I figure I must be doing something wrong 'cause my first experience with these beads has been less than a happy time!
> Any advice would be appreciated!


I use the single wheel roller and find it to work very well. I did have to use mud a bit thicker than I usually use in my cp tube. A couple divergent staples here and there to fix bedding problems from bad framing. 
Ice is right on the money. You do have to make sure there is room for the I-beam.
Hey Ice I'm hoping you are going to come up with a tool that will properly trim corners where the hangers ignore my request for setback.


----------



## Philma Crevices

D A Drywall said:


> I use the single wheel roller and find it to work very well. I did have to use mud a bit thicker than I usually use in my cp tube. A couple divergent staples here and there to fix bedding problems from bad framing.
> Ice is right on the money. You do have to make sure there is room for the I-beam.
> *Hey Ice I'm hoping you are going to come up with a tool that will properly trim corners where the hangers ignore my request for setback.*


Someone needs to get on that one :yes: I could see how one could be put together... maybe something similar to this... but runs on outside 90's and uses only standard utility blades


----------



## gazman

How about something like this. 

http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=3707FC


----------



## D A Drywall

Gaz that would work but you better have a good dust mask. 

Philma what is that tool used for?


----------



## Philma Crevices

It's for V'ing butt joints duhhhhh  

Dunno who came up with it LOL but I think a much better application would be for mudset

http://www.belmoretools.co.uk/acatalog/Plasterboard_Chamfer_Plane.html


----------



## icerock drywall

look what I had to do today....thanks to the hangers:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall

drywall lift makes a good holder for my trim tex glue station:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

little trim tex work today


----------



## icerock drywall

sometimes a shim makes it line up :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

did a little test today and found out the trim tex glue is the best... the other glue put glue all over my hair on my arms:furious:
I do like the spray tip on the trim tex can better then the 77 can...easy to turn 
also I like how trim tex sprays where I want it:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

I use a scrap peace over the bead when I spray so it keeps the bead clean. just a little tip:thumbsup:


----------



## Magic

Do you guys ever give the rock a minute or two to soak in then give it another coat? Ive found it stcks alot better when I do.
Icerock, love the tip on covering the bead with a cut off piece. Good thinking!


----------



## icerock drywall

Magic said:


> Do you guys ever give the rock a minute or two to soak in then give it another coat? Ive found it stcks alot better when I do.
> Icerock, love the tip on covering the bead with a cut off piece. Good thinking!


I do let it soak Magic man:thumbsup: I am working on a new bead nest it keeps the glue on the back side only

I also use two at a time. I don't like the glue on my fingers so I keep one can for spaying horizontal and one for vertical. 
when I get a new can I use the old tip from my can and keep the new tip.
keep the new tip for the next job so I don't need to clean it


----------



## Wimpy65

Ice you certainly have good, helpful ideas! You put much more thought into your work than I do. Makes me think I need to dig a little deeper & try a little harder. 
Do you use the Mud Set beads much or is it mostly the regular glue & staple style? If you're not using them much, what is the reason? I'm still trying to decide whether or not I should switch from the No-Coat bead. 
I still haven't heard from anyone that made the switch from No-Coat to Mud Set. Is there any such person out there?


----------



## icerock drywall

Wimpy65 said:


> Ice you certainly have good, helpful ideas! You put much more thought into your work than I do. Makes me think I need to dig a little deeper & try a little harder.
> Do you use the Mud Set beads much or is it mostly the regular glue & staple style? If you're not using them much, what is the reason? I'm still trying to decide whether or not I should switch from the No-Coat bead.
> I still haven't heard from anyone that made the switch from No-Coat to Mud Set. Is there any such person out there?


thank you Wimpy ...O an Ceiling Soffit I like the spray glue...mud set bead is nice but the last 3 houses I have done I have used the spray glue...I like how it lays flat and if I tape coat the edge with ff I don't need much mud on my 2nd coat


----------



## icerock drywall

level


----------



## MrWillys

Looks good Iceman. Show us a mitre when you get a chance.


----------



## icerock drywall

MrWillys said:


> Looks good Iceman. Show us a mitre when you get a chance.


how is this


----------



## D A Drywall

icerock drywall said:


> how is this


Dude that is a sweet a$$ miter. Nice job. Thanks for the lazer tip too Ice


----------



## icerock drywall

ok...I am on my way to trim- tex training.:thumbsup: 
this is my birthday gift to myself this year:yes: 
its only 2hr away from my house but I think I will leave a 4:00am


----------



## Corey The Taper

Pick me up


----------



## D A Drywall

Happy Birthday Ice! You don't look a day over 35


----------



## keke

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ice and don't forget to send us some pic's


----------



## Wimpy65

Happy Birthday Ice! Let us know what the course is like. If it's helpful & worthwhile. I've been thinking about going myself, so I'd appreciate the feedback. Enjoy the birthday getaway! :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

Wimpy65 said:


> Happy Birthday Ice! Let us know what the course is like. If it's helpful & worthwhile. I've been thinking about going myself, so I'd appreciate the feedback. Enjoy the birthday getaway! :yes:


thanks...I am @ trim-tex now:thumbup: its very nice and yes you need to check it out. I am kicken my self in the butt because I should have done this years ago...like why did I wait so long to get my first box:blink: If you like to finish drywall you need to check it out:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

Awesome. Say oh to Noe, Joe, and Karen for me.


----------



## FAB

nice tips on the crown. I may use some TT crown myself soon. Question, is the crown able to flex around curves or is it really rigid?


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport

Generally our crown molding does not curve but if you cut notches into the top of the crown (the flush part the attaches to the ceiling) you can get it to SLIGHTLY bend.


----------



## icerock drywall

you need no mold trim ....replace the drywall with pvc wood and you have it:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

went to trim-tex and the first thing I did when I got home was make a tool and going to make 3 more....do you know how hard it is not to post the photo on my newest tool


----------



## icerock drywall

another good thing about tt mud set bead is if there is brick you still can put on a corner:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

I want tt to make this !!!https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.690808884299691.1073741868.172599606120624&type=1


----------



## icerock drywall

what do you think


----------



## gazman

Nice idea Ice, the only problem I can forsee is the variety of widths that would be required for all applications.


----------



## icerock drywall

gazman said:


> Nice idea Ice, the only problem I can forsee is the variety of widths that would be required for all applications.


its ok...I can make it :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

clean corner
run bead and wipe
put corner on and fuse it


----------



## icerock drywall

box store bead is smaller ...tt rocks


----------



## Corey The Taper

Is that the tt bead that you glue or staple. If so I did a skim coat job the other day and used the same bead and put mud before putting it on then ff it also. I have a whole box of those tt beads that I need to get rid of and I hate stapling them


----------



## icerock drywall

logs are sticking past the drywall....its ok tt will fix that:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

bb mud set corners:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

no tape needed to keep the logs clean


----------



## icerock drywall

here is one that I made a long time ago


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

your the man Ice-Man


----------



## icerock drywall

new tt tool


----------



## prjwebb

Anyone have any experience installing TT mud set rigid 90 with fast set? Just wondering if there's any bonding issues with the vinyl. 
Thanks!


----------



## mld

prjwebb said:


> Anyone have any experience installing TT mud set rigid 90 with fast set? Just wondering if there's any bonding issues with the vinyl.
> Thanks!


Wouldn't do it. I did it once( contrary to TT recommendations) with glue in the mud and even then I wasn't happy with the bond. 

Wait for Ice though, he's probably got it figured out.


----------



## icerock drywall

mld said:


> Wouldn't do it. I did it once( contrary to TT recommendations) with glue in the mud and even then I wasn't happy with the bond.
> 
> Wait for Ice though, he's probably got it figured out.


do you mean hot mud? if so just add mudmax to it


----------



## icerock drywall

good reading http://www.drywallnation.com/forum/resistance-changewhy-are-people-so-stubborn


----------



## prjwebb

icerock drywall said:


> do you mean hot mud? if so just add mudmax to it


Yeah hot mud. We set most of our tapes in with it and often the first coat too, except internals. 
What is that mudmax? Just a glue?


----------



## keke

prjwebb said:


> What is that mudmax? Just a glue?


it's magic stick for every taper :thumbsup:

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Compound-Additives/Trim-Tex-Mud-Max-Gallon.html


----------



## prjwebb

I've ordered some up will see how it goes. First try switching to TT after using paper faced metal for the most part. 
Lack of damage in transit, hopefully less mud needed to fill out and best of all, way cheaper. A no brained to switch. But the truth will be in the finish, we'll see!


----------



## keke

You've chosen the right side... and don't worry about finish.... you've got more TT products to chose from and I bet it's gonna be better


----------



## prjwebb

Yeah the range of products is staggering. Keen to try the Magic Corner for vaulted ceilings etc. it's just a challenge convincing the developers to pay a little more for a better product. Either that or I take a hit out of my profits, but there's potential to save time to make up for extra material costs. 
Just got a price for the MantaRay from the UK distributor. Looks like I'll be spending a little more on toys.......


----------



## Trim-Tex

prjwebb said:


> Anyone have any experience installing TT mud set rigid 90 with fast set? Just wondering if there's any bonding issues with the vinyl.
> Thanks!


Most Fast set compounds in AU & NZ are 10 times better than what we have in North America. No issues so go for it and adding Mud Max is smart insurance. In North America we don't recommend using hot MUDs (fast set) on our beads but if you do Mud Max glue is a MUST DO

Joe


----------



## thefinisher

Trim-Tex said:


> Most Fast set compounds in AU & NZ are 10 times better than what we have in North America. No issues so go for it and adding Mud Max is smart insurance. In North America we don't recommend using hot MUDs (fast set) on our beads but if you do Mud Max glue is a MUST DO
> 
> Joe


Joe, we have had good success when installing your mud set beads with hot mud. Generally just mix it up and toss some A/P in the mix and go. Only thing I have noticed is that if someone whacks the bead really hard the mud might pop off a bit easier in that spot but no big deal as it is a super easy fix. Still better than having a bent up corner there!! :thumbup:. Generally I will have the beads installed and first coated with hotmud then skimmed as normal, or I will have it first coated with A/P, then streak the nose of the bead with hotmud before skimming. Often times the bead likes to flash back on first coat due to shrinkage. Even though once you skim it everything is fine I just like the added insurance. I will say that the Low Profile bead is much better in this regard :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

going to do a small tray ceiling with 1 x 3 and 1/2 drywall. it will look like this. I will take more pic when I start this week. tt send them out as soon as you can


----------



## icerock drywall

I love trim tex:yes:


----------



## gazman

Looks good Ice, keep the pics coming. Have you got a new phone? The pics are clearer. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

gazman said:


> Looks good Ice, keep the pics coming. Have you got a new phone? The pics are clearer. :thumbsup:


lol lol LMAO no but did use a camera  wanted to show it off:thumbsup:


----------



## Wimpy65

Looks nice Ice! I've been too chicken to try plastic crown instead of wood. But, you are an inspiration to me!! :yes:


----------



## desertmud

Looks great Icerock! I've used step-a-bull and niche bead on 3 jobs in the last few months and have had nothing but compliments. Trim-tex is definitely the way to go if you want to seperate yourself from the rest.


----------



## icerock drywall

desertmud said:


> Looks great Icerock! I've used step-a-bull and niche bead on 3 jobs in the last few months and have had nothing but compliments. Trim-tex is definitely the way to go if you want to seperate yourself from the rest.


All I can tell you is rock o brother:thumbup: 
it sucks sometime to buy the hole box but you will use it and make money ....sometimes just on scrap :thumbsup:


----------



## desertmud

icerock drywall said:


> All I can tell you is rock o brother:thumbup:
> it sucks sometime to buy the hole box but you will use it and make money ....sometimes just on scrap :thumbsup:


Yeah, I have problems trying to to order through my local suppliers without getting hit with a freight charge. I just ran out and have to order some more. I bet I'm the only one ordering this stuff in a town of about 1 million population.


----------



## icerock drywall

desertmud said:


> Yeah, I have problems trying to to order through my local suppliers without getting hit with a freight charge. I just ran out and have to order some more. I bet I'm the only one ordering this stuff in a town of about 1 million population.


I am the only one here that has it ...most of the big finishers here use paper with steel or just steel... I like to be better then them


----------



## icerock drywall

I like this look


----------



## icerock drywall

gazman said:


> Nice idea Ice, the only problem I can forsee is the variety of widths that would be required for all applications.


people would use it...http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/stairwell-upper-corners-155129/#post2140729


----------



## icerock drywall

desertmud said:


> Looks great Icerock! I've used step-a-bull and niche bead on 3 jobs in the last few months and have had nothing but compliments. Trim-tex is definitely the way to go if you want to seperate yourself from the rest.


hay bro.... the home owner just saw the job I did with the tray I made and I wish I could post voice mess on here! he and his wife and the painter saw so extremely happy and said extremely happy over and over :thumbup:!!!

All I can say is that I am extremely happy I did the change to trim-tex.
I dont look for jobs ....jobs find me. 
when I started this post I never went back and never will. 
thanks Joe and his team for making me a better finisher:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

Icerock, We are proud of you for having an open mind and learning new things! By trying and using products from companies that innovate and offer new technology to our industry sets you apart from your competition.

Good luck in 2015 and beyond! 

Joe


----------



## Wimpy65

I've got a job coming up where I want to try some Trim Tex crown, EZ Tray and other decorative ideas. I don't have time to get to the Trim Tex training class (but I hope to get there in Feb.) before the project, so I thought I'd pick the collective brain of Drywall Talk! 

- What stapler do you use, manual, electric, or pneumatic? 
- When do you use adhesive & staples, as apposed to just staples (I see many times in Trim Tex publications where the trim is installed with just staples)? 
- Has anyone tried the Bullnose No-Notch Sprung Arch? If yes, did you like it & how has it worked on smaller openings? I see Trim Tex recommends 5' or larger openings for this product. My job also has 3' & 4' openings.
- Would you use Bullnose Fast Cap around passageway opening in a high-end home?

Any other tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## D A Drywall

Installed Easy Tray as part of this Reno job this week. On the next one I'm going to finish the joints completely before putting up the Trim-Tex. 

I also found that adding some temporary finishing nails helped keep the bead from sagging before the caulk sets up. 
I ran chalk lines marking the gluing flange location to keep the long runs straight. 

I use the spray glue and Duo-fast CS5000 (manual) with divergent staples as suggested by Trim-Tex. the pneumatic gun would speed installation but more stuff to cart into house. Unless you have a compressor and hose there already. 
Its fairly easy install and has greatly increased the "Wow" factor for the home owner even before painter gets to it.


----------



## D A Drywall

Wimpy65 said:


> - When do you use adhesive & staples, as apposed to just staples (I see many times in Trim Tex publications where the trim is installed with just staples)?
> 
> Any other tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! :thumbsup:


I could be wrong but I believe you are seeing a dry fit mock up of Trim-Tex trims if only staples are used.


----------



## Wimpy65

D A Drywall said:


> I could be wrong but I believe you are seeing a dry fit mock up of Trim-Tex trims if only staples are used.


 Thanks D A! Your renovation project looks great! The EZ Tray does increase the "wow" factor!
I thought the dry fit mock up might explain the staples only pictures. Didn't Trim Tex use to sell an electric stapler? That seems like a happy medium between manual & pnuematic.


----------



## icerock drywall

D A Drywall said:


> View attachment 11882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11906
> 
> 
> Installed Easy Tray as part of this Reno job this week. On the next one I'm going to finish the joints completely before putting up the Trim-Tex.
> 
> I also found that adding some temporary finishing nails helped keep the bead from sagging before the caulk sets up.
> I ran chalk lines marking the gluing flange location to keep the long runs straight.
> 
> I use the spray glue and Duo-fast CS5000 (manual) with divergent staples as suggested by Trim-Tex. the pneumatic gun would speed installation but more stuff to cart into house. Unless you have a compressor and hose there already.
> Its fairly easy install and has greatly increased the "Wow" factor for the home owner even before painter gets to it.


great pics and sweet change:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

here is our spray adhesive and staple up installation video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b77igYi104

Basic Trim-Tex staple on Vinyl bead rules:
ultimate bond to the drywall paper is achieved using 847 adhesive, pressure to bond, and staple every 4-6" with 1/2" divergent staples. 50-100% of paper from drywall surface will be torn off if you try to remove bead after 1 hour. This installation highly recomemded for all corner beads, Reveal beads, expansion beads (093V & Hideaway) and any bead with an compression gasket ( Super Seal Tearaway & Deflection Bead) Crown moldings and MOST EVERY THING WE MAKE. 

We have over 60 product specific instruction sheets 
http://www.trim-tex.com/installation-sheets.html

There are some products (Decorative L beads, Regular L beads & Mud on J beads) with certain installations that can be just stapled on. a good example is layering details and Drywall art. If you are just stapling, go every 4" with 1/2" divergent staples and use Mud Max on first coat.

Keep in mind that many Professional finishers have developed their own successful installation methods and that is OK too.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Here is a challenge for everyone: Win a TT jacket , hat and T shirt to the first person that identifies in this thread the one inaccurate installation method that is not recommended in 2015. When this video was made just over 10 years ago it was a small mistake that wasn't found until after final editing and 20,000 CD copies were burned. 

Have fun and good Luck!
Joe


----------



## Nick Harmon

Nice video. The only thing wrong I can see is that It took too long. Ha ha. Very informative. I want to try the Mud Max. Do you have a distributer in Albuquerque?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

One thing i noticed was when showing to keep corner bead 1/2" off floor, the corner bead on the other side was installed to the floor. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## kcmudderman

The new bn arch without the slits is tits👍. I love it. It fights like a mouse trap if your arch pretty tight but sooooo worth it. Tightest I've done is about 6ft long arch and few feet deep. Godsend


----------



## kcmudderman

I've always sprayed both services but waited 30 secs or so to stick er on? Seems like immediate rapid install and it just slowly drops away from what u were tight too?????
Not arches tho. On those I always spray drywall and instant install stand back and look for flat spots or anything off, then staple


----------



## Wimpy65

Trim-Tex said:


> Here is a challenge for everyone: Win a TT jacket , hat and T shirt to the first person that identifies in this thread the one inaccurate installation method that is not recommended in 2015. When this video was made just over 10 years ago it was a small mistake that wasn't found until after final editing and 20,000 CD copies were burned.
> 
> Have fun and good Luck!
> Joe


Well, since I'm the one looking for answers, I probably should not even attempt this, but "fools rush in where angels fear to tread" ! :whistling2:
The one thing I noticed is Trim-Tex doesn't seem to offer an electric stapler anymore. The video metioned all three types (coincidence, I don't think so!)  
Actually, I'm hoping they're still for sale somewhere, so I can but one (If they work well enough).


----------



## icerock drywall

Trim-Tex said:


> Here is a challenge for everyone: Win a TT jacket , hat and T shirt to the first person that identifies in this thread the one inaccurate installation method that is not recommended in 2015. When this video was made just over 10 years ago it was a small mistake that wasn't found until after final editing and 20,000 CD copies were burned.
> 
> Have fun and good Luck!
> Joe


I use a scrap peace of tt and make a line on the top and every 2 foot down to the floor... so its level. and why dont use paper tape use ff on the splice and spraying 2 coats just on the drywall ....I dont like that (it runs) I like glue on wall and tt...


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Trim-Tex said:


> Here is a challenge for everyone: Win a TT jacket , hat and T shirt to the first person that identifies in this thread the one inaccurate installation method that is not recommended in 2015. When this video was made just over 10 years ago it was a small mistake that wasn't found until after final editing and 20,000 CD copies were burned.
> 
> Have fun and good Luck!
> Joe


Could it be "*or use the handle of a hammer to set the bead*"?


----------



## D A Drywall

My guess is stapling every other tab instead of every tab on archway bead. Or this is just Joe's way of getting me to watch the video six times in a row. I almost have the lines memorized.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Good guesses so far but no cigar. I'll give 2 great hints , it is a verbal instruction and it's in the last minute of the video ( minute 6+) 

Good luck all! 
Joe


----------



## D A Drywall

Is it "use Mud Max on all beads vinyl or METAL"???


----------



## bmitch

all coats on all beads


----------



## icerock drywall

I think we all get coats!!!! or blackhawk tickets :thumbup:


----------



## chris

I personally only use on 1rst coat of bead. Harder to sand than just mud .


----------



## D A Drywall

Just before Joe gave the clues I thought maybe it was screws thru the window bead at 4:33. Resolution wasn't that good but looked to me like screws on the inside flange of the window trim. 
Where is Waldo?


----------



## D A Drywall

icerock drywall said:


> I think we all get coats!!!! or blackhawk tickets :thumbup:


I could sure use a coat! Temperature is minus a crap load here now


----------



## icerock drywall

D A Drywall said:


> I could sure use a coat! Temperature is minus a crap load here now


I looked for weeks for my X Mass gifts from tt but they never came


----------



## icerock drywall

is it when he said install it immediately when its wet...:thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

b said:


> all coats on all beads


:thumbup: :thumbsup: :yes:

We have a winner , Bernie please PM me with your jacket size and your address. AND GOOD JOB!!!

Here is my reason about the: all coats on all beads.

Unless you want a very durable and very hard to sand top surface, it makes the compound hard to sand. 

Our corrected recommendation is: First coat (fill coat) on any bead-joint-seam- interior surface

Mud-Max is a High Performance compound additive! with all our years of testing we have seen many North American hot mud compounds benefit with 300 to 800% bond improvement and substantial increase of flexibility too. Ready mix compounds we see 50 to 300% improvements 
Cheers,


----------



## D A Drywall

Wow! Never thought you would back track on that one. I use it on all coats as well. No issues with sanding. Last coat is put on so sanding is minimal. I dislike sanding. I'd rather take extra care on final coat than spend that time sanding. Unless the corners are soffits or other low impact areas. Then I skim with lightweight.


----------



## D A Drywall

So it's acceptable to use hot mud w/MudMax to fill coat beads?


----------



## icerock drywall

playing today...tape coat


----------



## bmitch

Thanks tt,much like other members I was looking at other things as being the issue until you shortened it to the last minute of video.


----------



## thefinisher

D A Drywall said:


> So it's acceptable to use hot mud w/MudMax to fill coat beads?


Yes it is. Heck we coat most of our mudset beads with hot mud without any glue or mudmax and don't have any issues. Makes it to where two coats is all you need.


----------



## chris

D A Drywall said:


> So it's acceptable to use hot mud w/MudMax to fill coat beads?


 Yes you want to add the glue to your first coat with whether using hot mud or regular mud but I don't see needing to use it after the first coat (the glue)


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Yes it is. Heck we coat most of our mudset beads with hot mud without any glue or mudmax and don't have any issues. Makes it to where two coats is all you need.


I know the hot mud block hides the bead on any bead. But I'd like to walk in after dark and shine a 500 watt halogen on those 2 coated beads..:whistling2:


----------



## Corey The Taper

Idk if id ever trust just 2 coats on beads


----------



## mld

moore said:


> I know the hot mud block hides the bead on any bead. But I'd like to walk in after dark and shine a 500 watt halogen on those 2 coated beads..:whistling2:


I don't like to look at anything in the dark with light   looking at stuff in the dark makes you a humble man.


----------



## moore

mld said:


> I don't like to look at anything in the dark with light   looking at stuff in the dark makes you a humble man.


I'm losing my sight Mike . Light checking in a dark house don't phase me a bit! Driving In the dark ? In the rain? :blink:That's a whole nother story !!!! Get the f#$k out the way!!!!


----------



## icerock drywall

how did this post change to .....I cant see i need light? I think there is post on lights out there...soon the sheep will be walking around:blink:


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> how did this post change to .....I cant see i need light? I think there is post on lights out there...soon the sheep will be walking around:blink:


Your off topic Ice! It's down to two coats on bead or Three ?


----------



## Wimpy65

Always 3 coats on the corner beads for me! :thumbsup:

Have any of you tried the shower beads from Trim-Tex? It looks like a nice idea. Right now I've been shimming out the wall to the tub flange and I had cut a roll of Fibafuse in half to flat tape around showers.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> I know the hot mud block hides the bead on any bead. But I'd like to walk in after dark and shine a 500 watt halogen on those 2 coated beads..:whistling2:



If your going to do that might as well just skim coat it. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## mld

icerock drywall said:


> how did this post change to .....I cant see i need light? I think there is post on lights out there...soon the sheep will be walking around:blink:


Hold on!!!!!

We're supposed to only talk about one thing per thread!?!?

When did that happen?!

Just messin with ya Ice.


----------



## Trim-Tex

b said:


> Thanks tt,much like other members I was looking at other things as being the issue until you shortened it to the last minute of video.


Bernie, your jacket, hat , t-shirt have shipped also a couple copies of our brand new 2015 catalog. Enjoy and thanks for playing :yes:

Joe


----------



## icerock drywall

Trim-Tex said:


> Bernie, your jacket, hat , t-shirt have shipped also a couple copies of our brand new 2015 catalog. Enjoy and thanks for playing :yes:
> 
> Joe


did you sent me my tickets :thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> I know the hot mud block hides the bead on any bead. But I'd like to walk in after dark and shine a 500 watt halogen on those 2 coated beads..:whistling2:


Fortunately I don't work at night..... but my halogen does fine during the day. I agree bead looks better with a 3rd coat but everything could benefit from another coat.... when you use the durabond it doesn't flash like regular mud. It is better than using two coats of a/p. If my guys first coat with a/p I have them streak the nose of the bead with durabond before they skim.


----------



## bmitch

Trim-Tex said:


> Bernie, your jacket, hat , t-shirt have shipped also a couple copies of our brand new 2015 catalog. Enjoy and thanks for playing :yes:
> 
> Joe


received my parcel today.:thumbup:really like the jacket and all of the other goodies.thanks a lot trim tex.:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

b said:


> received my parcel today.:thumbup:really like the jacket and all of the other goodies.thanks a lot trim tex.:thumbsup:


any photos :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

Here's a little trick. save your trim text fastCap scrap. Use it to make small knives in places where your 5 inch knife don't fit. No need to buy one








https://www.facebook.com/172599606120624/photos/pcb.791879960859249/791879894192589/?type=1


----------



## jantzenmoore

Just joining this thread and looking through photos and wow! TT has some sweet products. Going to have to pick up some samples and a catalog from my local drywall supplier! Defiantly seeing the benefits and advancements in drywall. 
And everyone's work on the thread I am very impressed with!


----------



## Wimpy65

Clever idea Ice! :thumbup:
Looks like you have another job that's in desperate need of The Iceman's touch! :blink:


----------



## icerock drywall

Wimpy65 said:


> Clever idea Ice! :thumbup:
> Looks like you have another job that's in desperate need of The Iceman's touch! :blink:


thanks and if I need to use more I could put my tt handle on it
in the photo the tt handle is for cleaning the mud off the bead ...I keep my scraps


----------



## Trim-Tex

icerock drywall said:


> thanks and if I need to use more I could put my tt handle on it
> in the photo the tt handle is for cleaning the mud off the bead ...I keep my scraps



Ice , Most guys use a 6" piece of scrap or the free cleaning tool (Step A Bull) provided. 

But putting a handle on it is a solid idea and a great tip! Kudos IceRock!!

A TT knit hat and a free box of accessories like #0911 of your choice plus a box of #885 sanding blocks.

Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex

Ice , send me a PM with your choice of Accs. And sanding blocks and I'll send them out with 8' pcs of bead to do that LED ceiling detail.


----------



## icerock drywall

Trim-Tex said:


> Ice , send me a PM with your choice of Accs. And sanding blocks and I'll send them out with 8' pcs of bead to do that LED ceiling detail.


I want to go back to Chicago this summer and talk and play in your test rooms...would that be ok?


----------



## icerock drywall

thinking about trying this tool out for my tt corners
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-1...S01Z/205542846?cm_mmc=sem|psocial|fbx|dynamic


----------



## VANMAN

icerock drywall said:


> thinking about trying this tool out for my tt corners
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-1...S01Z/205542846?cm_mmc=sem|psocial|fbx|dynamic


That's cheap Ice!:thumbup:
We are the same price but in £'s not $'s


----------



## Trim-Tex

The Makita is a great choice if there is no power and you have lots of stapling to do. We have one and have tested it extensively . Down side: no power = pain to charge batteries! hard to find 1/2 divergent staples, heavier than hand-Pneumatic-electric guns, not rapid fire

http://trim-texestore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=80 

The Duo-Fast electric, we've been selling for 18 + years : powerful, fast rapid fire, light weight, uses divergent staples. Down side: if using more than 25 feet of power cord you must use heavy duty 12 gauge cord.

Joe


----------



## jantzenmoore

Just used the trimtex expansion joint bead for an awkward area to break the ceiling to the wall. Very impressed with the quality of the bead. Defiantly going to switch to TT. No more Home Depot beads!!!


----------



## icerock drywall

jantzenmoore said:


> Just used the trimtex expansion joint bead for an awkward area to break the ceiling to the wall. Very impressed with the quality of the bead. Defiantly going to switch to TT. No more Home Depot beads!!!


have not needed to use the expansion bead yet...after I used tt for the first time I was shocked ...I thought steel was the best and now I am hooked 

do you have any photos to post jantzen


----------



## chris

Ive made the switch:thumbsup:


----------



## jantzenmoore

I will post tomorrow ice, just left the job! Almost done for the day


----------



## thefinisher

Can't beat the mud set beads for strength! saves us a bunch of time in repairs. I won't use any other bead. I do want to try out a couple different products though.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Can't beat the mud set beads for strength! saves us a bunch of time in repairs. I won't use any other bead. I do want to try out a couple different products though.


You mean to say ...You like touching up the mud set bead ?

Since you don't place them or finish them off! [In house man]

Take another look at post 215 Nick and Chris . Nick Is to the right . Chris is to the left. Those two are real drywall contractors !


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> You mean to say ...You like touching up the mud set bead ?
> 
> Since you don't place them or finish them off! [In house man]
> 
> Take another look at post 215 Nick and Chris . Nick Is to the right . Chris is to the left. Those two are real drywall contractors !


I know who they are lol. Moore, you couldn't do my job if you tried. Just stick to finishing...


----------



## jantzenmoore

Here's the expansion joint, has a tear away on it which is awesome. Please ignore the horrific texture that I have to match. 
The expansion joint wasn't used for the rock to expand just create a break. I think it'll turn out alright. It's is a rental anyway so screw it!


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> I know who they are lol. Moore, you couldn't do my job if you tried. Just stick to finishing...


I do your job . And the finishing too. I'm finishing on 500 boards between 3 homes plus a three story plaster repair at the moment...one finisher...one boss. Me !!(smile!)


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> I do your job . And the finishing too. I'm finishing on 500 boards between 3 homes plus a three story plaster repair at the moment...one finisher...one boss. Me !!(smile!)


It's a big difference between what you do and our COMPANY. I'm glad your busy but that wouldn't be anywhere close to busy for us. We hung about 1000 board so far this week and that is slow. At the end of the day I am the boss too. And trust me you don't do my job lol. I coordinate more jobs in a month than you do in 6 months or more. I know exactly how much one man can do in a week and it's not on the same scale. And we aren't even a big company.


----------



## icerock drywall

I think you two need to change. How about change to trim tex


----------



## jantzenmoore

Here you go ice! Tear away is off nice looking bead!


----------



## D A Drywall

That looks really good. Nice job


----------



## thefinisher

icerock drywall said:


> I think you two need to change. How about change to trim tex


probably used about 5000 ft of mud set this month :thumbsup: can't say enough good things about their bead :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

jantzenmoore said:


> Here you go ice! Tear away is off nice looking bead!
> View attachment 13642


I wonder if you did that every 10'' on a ceiling....would that look cool?


----------



## jantzenmoore

I bet you could do some pretty sweet looking ceilings with it. Every 4ft or 8ft. Could alternate ceiling colors too


----------



## icerock drywall

jantzenmoore said:


> I bet you could do some pretty sweet looking ceilings with it. Every 4ft or 8ft. Could alternate ceiling colors too


I am going to pick up box and to a grid with some scrap


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> It's a big difference between what you do and our COMPANY. I'm glad your busy but that wouldn't be anywhere close to busy for us. We hung about 1000 board so far this week and that is slow. At the end of the day I am the boss too. And trust me you don't do my job lol. I coordinate more jobs in a month than you do in 6 months or more. I know exactly how much one man can do in a week and it's not on the same scale. And we aren't even a big company.


1000 boards? Your guys will spit that out in a week. The illegal runners work in the same manner here too. THat's why the pay in this trade is so low. I can make more money on two small homes than you will on that 1000 boards . And....I don't do the in house man b.s.. my homes don't get painted three times.


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> 1000 boards? Your guys will spit that out in a week. The illegal runners work in the same manner here too. THat's why the pay in this trade is so low. I can make more money on two small homes than you will on that 1000 boards . And....I don't do the in house man b.s.. my homes don't get painted three times.


In house guys are people that are on payroll directly. The others are Subcontractors..... You are a subcontractor for the GC. I doubt you would make more than us on two small houses vs 1000 boards lol. And for us a "small" house is anything under 300 sheets. What are your small houses..... 180 boards max? Plus it will take you a solid two weeks to go from hang to sand on "small" houses. In that time we would have completed over 2000 boards. Perhaps you should re-think your math. Oh, and the one really big Drywall company here is probably completing 10,000 boards a week. Technically the only "in house" guys we have right now are myself and one other guy. Looking to hire another here very soon. The thing about it is you aren't responsible for your work a year down the road while we are. And guess what, no matter how good a finisher you think you are I can go right in behind anybody with my 500 watt halogen on a primed wall and find things to fix everywhere! The level of quality we have to adhere to is a bit different than the 200 board spec houses you do. Like I said we are on a completely different level.


----------



## jantzenmoore

Why don't you two stop acting like children and take you're posts to another thread because frankly who cares how much it or how many boards you hang or finish this week or next. This is a site for professionals not high school drama.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> In house guys are people that are on payroll directly. The others are Subcontractors..... You are a subcontractor for the GC. I doubt you would make more than us on two small houses vs 1000 boards lol. And for us a "small" house is anything under 300 sheets. What are your small houses..... 180 boards max? Plus it will take you a solid two weeks to go from hang to sand on "small" houses. In that time we would have completed over 2000 boards. Perhaps you should re-think your math. Oh, and the one really big Drywall company here is probably completing 10,000 boards a week. Technically the only "in house" guys we have right now are myself and one other guy. Looking to hire another here very soon. The thing about it is you aren't responsible for your work a year down the road while we are. And guess what, no matter how good a finisher you think you are I can go right in behind anybody with my 500 watt halogen on a primed wall and find things to fix everywhere! The level of quality we have to adhere to is a bit different than the 200 board spec houses you do. Like I said we are on a completely different level.


Do your finishers kick a 500 watt halogen around during tape /block and skim? I do! And then again on sand day ! 

Why am I not responsible for my work a year down the road? 

Those 400 -500 board homes here are a joke! There expected to be hung out in half the time it should take and finished out in 1/3 of the time it should take ! The builders .. for the most part ! Are hacks ! And that's who they hire for subs. I love the stories I hear from the H/Os that live in those homes ! priceless ! 


I've been around awhile ..And I've seen what The rush teams put out .
It's TRASH! 10,000 Boards 1,000 or 80 boards .... TRASH! If you don't believe me call the homeowners and ask them .


----------



## moore

jantzenmoore said:


> Why don't you two stop acting like children and take you're posts to another thread because frankly who cares how much it or how many boards you hang or finish this week or next. This is a site for professionals not high school drama.


Your right ... I'm gonna hire a bunch of illegals tomorrow to do all my work for me ! Hell !!! I'm tired of working for a living! :yes:


----------



## keke

moore said:


> I'm gonna hire a bunch of illegals tomorrow to do all my work for me ! Hell !!! I'm tired of working for a living! :yes:


don't be silly.......do it and have a beautiful live :thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Do your finishers kick a 500 watt halogen around during tape /block and skim? I do! And then again on sand day !
> 
> Why am I not responsible for my work a year down the road?
> 
> Those 400 -500 board homes here are a joke! There expected to be hung out in half the time it should take and finished out in 1/3 of the time it should take ! The builders .. for the most part ! Are hacks ! And that's who they hire for subs. I love the stories I hear from the H/Os that live in those homes ! priceless !
> 
> 
> I've been around awhile ..And I've seen what The rush teams put out .
> It's TRASH! 10,000 Boards 1,000 or 80 boards .... TRASH! If you don't believe me call the homeowners and ask them .


 Nope, our finishers don't kick around a halogen... That is why we touch up the houses after they are primed..... 90% of the time we are fixing other peoples mistakes not our finishers. We don't do any tract work and don't push out any bad product. Have been in houses we did 1 year, 2 years, 5 years, and a decade. H/O's have nothing but good things to say about our work.... maybe you should get off your high horse because there is always someone better. BTW this is trim-tex based thread...... how much of their bead do you use? Of course if you are the best finisher in the world and doing better work than everyone else you would be using a superior bead..... Go order some more paper faced bead and keep your thoughts to yourself whenever I post something. I don't ever give you sh!t after any of your posts.... If you are dead set on proving we do bad work then why don't you drive your happy @$$ down here and check it out for yourself. If you don't want to make the trip then stay up in VA with your ASSUMPTIONS and keep being a keyboard warrior....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher

jantzenmoore said:


> Why don't you two stop acting like children and take you're posts to another thread because frankly who cares how much it or how many boards you hang or finish this week or next. This is a site for professionals not high school drama.


As far as I see it, I'm the only one acting like a professional. In every single instance, Moore has been the one to make degrading comments about our work with nothing to back it up. Funny how a middle aged man is the one that keeps making such comments over and over again. You would think with so much more "experience" he would act more professional. Every one of my Hispanic workers act more professional than that. 

But to get back on topic Jantzen, You are making a great decision switching to trim tex! They are the only company in their market that I feel actually cares about the long term end result of a product. I have talked with Joe a couple different times and he is a class act and isn't afraid to tell you like it is. Their beads will always be stocked in our houses!


----------



## mld

thefinisher said:


> As far as I see it, I'm the only one acting like a professional. In every single instance, Moore has been the one to make degrading comments about our work with nothing to back it up. Funny how a middle aged man is the one that keeps making such comments over and over again. You would think with so much more "experience" he would act more professional. Every one of my Hispanic workers act more professional than that.!


Wow! After three years he finally got under your skin TF  ?


----------



## thefinisher

mld said:


> Wow! After three years he finally got under your skin TF  ?


I'm pretty slow to get worked up. Helps with these builders sometimes, although I did have to cuss one before Christmas lol. Now he is my best friend . I know he is harmless as we are hundreds of miles apart. Just gets old.


----------



## jantzenmoore

Drywall finishing is not about how many boards you up or finish its about the money you make which we all want more of. I myself do a lot of home repair, water damage and and patch work. As well as a lot of basements. Sure I'd like to do full houses but in my area that's not what makes me money. Doing new construction or repair work are two totally different ball fields. I love what I do and happy that I can make a living by doing it!


----------



## icerock drywall

jantzenmoore said:


> Drywall finishing is not about how many boards you up or finish its about the money you make which we all want more of. I myself do a lot of home repair, water damage and and patch work. As well as a lot of basements. Sure I'd like to do full houses but in my area that's not what makes me money. Doing new construction or repair work are two totally different ball fields. I love what I do and happy that I can make a living by doing it!



I would put you on my http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/dwt-team-4147/


----------



## moore

All the men I sub out to are local American citizens .


----------



## Trim-Tex

IceRock , Thank you for having the personality to want to learn more about your industry and the will to improve your chosen profession. I appreciate your starting this thread about switching to our products. 

Since our business model is: professional grade products available only through GSD (Gypsum Supply Dealers) Ames Tools, Sherwin Williams and qualified independent Lumber yards. (No box stores ) it can be a challenge to get Trim-Tex in rural areas. If anyone has a concern or question on how to find a supplier for our innovative, problem solving products , PLEASE call 1-800-874-2333 and ask for Customer Service. They will assist you in finding the perfect dealer. 

We are old school at TTEX , a real person answers the phone from 6am till 6pm every day and we have 6 people in customer service ready to help. Our award winning staff processes over 25,000 orders every year and they are great! In 45 years we have never used computer phone answering systems, never push 1 push 2 , and NO VOICE MAIL HELL! 

We are not perfect, but we always try hard to please everybody. We do not have greedy shareholders or investors to please so we can run our company just like most of you....as a small family business. 

Thanks for listening. Peace and love to all!
Joe


----------



## VANMAN

Trim-Tex said:


> IceRock , Thank you for having the personality to want to learn more about your industry and the will to improve your chosen profession. I appreciate your starting this thread about switching to our products.
> 
> Since our business model is: professional grade products available only through GSD (Gypsum Supply Dealers) Ames Tools, Sherwin Williams and qualified independent Lumber yards. (No box stores ) it can be a challenge to get Trim-Tex in rural areas. If anyone has a concern or question on how to find a supplier for our innovative, problem solving products , PLEASE call 1-800-874-2333 and ask for Customer Service. They will assist you in finding the perfect dealer.
> 
> We are old school at TTEX , a real person answers the phone from 6am till 6pm every day and we have 6 people in customer service ready to help. Our award winning staff processes over 25,000 orders every year and they are great! In 45 years we have never used computer phone answering systems, never push 1 push 2 , and NO VOICE MAIL HELL!
> 
> We are not perfect, but we always try hard to please everybody. We do not have greedy shareholders or investors to please so we can run our company just like most of you....as a small family business.
> 
> Thanks for listening. Peace and love to all!
> Joe


Yea Joe I think u go above and beyond any company I have ever dealt with!:thumbsup:
Keep up the good work!
O and I finally got my hands on some Mudset beads without the I-Beam!:thumbup:
House next week getting them!


----------



## icerock drywall

Trim-Tex said:


> IceRock , Thank you for having the personality to want to learn more about your industry and the will to improve your chosen profession. I appreciate your starting this thread about switching to our products.
> 
> Since our business model is: professional grade products available only through GSD (Gypsum Supply Dealers) Ames Tools, Sherwin Williams and qualified independent Lumber yards. (No box stores ) it can be a challenge to get Trim-Tex in rural areas. If anyone has a concern or question on how to find a supplier for our innovative, problem solving products , PLEASE call 1-800-874-2333 and ask for Customer Service. They will assist you in finding the perfect dealer.
> 
> We are old school at TTEX , a real person answers the phone from 6am till 6pm every day and we have 6 people in customer service ready to help. Our award winning staff processes over 25,000 orders every year and they are great! In 45 years we have never used computer phone answering systems, never push 1 push 2 , and NO VOICE MAIL HELL!
> 
> We are not perfect, but we always try hard to please everybody. We do not have greedy shareholders or investors to please so we can run our company just like most of you....as a small family business.
> 
> Thanks for listening. Peace and love to all!
> Joe


thanks so much Joe...but it was one of my best moves to change to Trim-Tex !! and we are lucky to have you to talk to!


----------



## moore

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=572D49D26CBEBA069D93572D49D26CBEBA069D93


----------



## moore

moore said:


> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=572D49D26CBEBA069D93572D49D26CBEBA069D93


Sorry wrong thread!! :blink:


----------



## mld

moore said:


> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=youtube+merle+haggard+rolling+down+hill&FORM=VIRE7#view=detail&mid=572D49D26CBEBA069D93572D49D26CBEBA069D93


Never the wrong thread for that one!!!!


----------



## icerock drywall

mld said:


> Never the wrong thread for that one!!!!


i played it:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

did a job in the city and had to stop at Trim-tex...the people that work there are so nice and go out of there way to help you.
I dont know how Joe finds such great people but it shows... do on to others the way you want to be treated:thumbup:

Just walking through trim-tex inspires me


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport

Thanks Ice Rock, it was great catching up with you too!


----------



## thefinisher

I can't agree with you more Ice. Had lunch with a couple of the Trim Tex reps a couple weeks back. Can't say enough good things about a company like that. They are always looking out for you!


----------



## icerock drywall

thefinisher said:


> I can't agree with you more Ice. Had lunch with a couple of the Trim Tex reps a couple weeks back. Can't say enough good things about a company like that. They are always looking out for you!


If they kick Trim-tex off http://www.drywalltalk.com/f13/announcement-new-vendor-section-6098/index2/#post124522
I will be very upset with DWT  

PLEASE ....KEEP THE VENDERS


----------



## icerock drywall

why would you not change to trim-tex? ...they keep working on new corners for us all the time. 
bumper bead is one of my favorites :thumbsup:


----------



## jantzenmoore

Ice any idea on how to get a chain of sample beads?


----------



## icerock drywall

what do you want to see


----------



## jantzenmoore

I'd just like a chain of samples to carry around in the truck to show home owners and gc's. Mainly beads and return beads


----------



## icerock drywall

jantzenmoore said:


> I'd just like a chain of samples to carry around in the truck to show home owners and gc's. Mainly beads and return beads


I keep a box of my favorite bead with me ...I like your chain idea a lot and will pass it along for you. I think I will make two of them and send you one:thumbup:send me your add in a mess


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport

With our new website design, its even easier to get FREE sample. Just go to www.trim-tex.com and click on the pieces you want and we'll send you 9" samples.

Thanks!!


----------



## cowboysdad

Stopped by Sherwin Williams tonight to pick up a few things for later in the week. While I was there they told me a package had come in for me. Presents from Trim Tex, Thanks Joel.


----------



## icerock drywall

Keep your scrap and use them up. I use them for...


1. make knifes with fast cap scraps
2. shims
3. corner bead cleaning tool
4. rip corner bead like a l bead for windows.
5. cover corner for 847 (keep it clean)
6. over drywall on a step so you don't brake the rock
7. make your own sample box ...with the bead you use the most
8. jumbo bead on inside corner if no blocking.
9. little shelf and nooks 
10. straps for patch work.

here are some of the things I do with all my scrap. do you have any?


----------



## D A Drywall

icerock drywall said:


> Keep your scrap and use them up. I use them for...
> 
> 
> 1. make knifes with fast cap scraps
> 2. shims
> 3. corner bead cleaning tool
> 4. rip corner bead like a l bead for windows.
> 5. cover corner for 847 (keep it clean)
> 6. over drywall on a step so you don't brake the rock
> 7. make your own sample box ...with the bead you use the most
> 8. jumbo bead on inside corner if no blocking.
> 9. little shelf and nooks
> 10. straps for patch work.
> 
> here are some of the things I do with all my scrap. do you have any?


I'm sending mine back to Trim-Tex for recycling in exchange for a T-shirt. Lol


----------



## icerock drywall

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Icerock-Drywall/172599606120624#


----------



## icerock drywall

Just a little trick


----------



## icerock drywall

Wish this app would let me post my photos


----------



## icerock drywall

350 chamfer around windows


----------



## icerock drywall

I'll never go back to steal


----------



## icerock drywall

I did this job 3 years ago when I used to use steel not fun to repair


----------



## icerock drywall

Bumper bead is a huge improvement on a ceiling staircase


----------



## icerock drywall

Love playing around with some tt


----------



## Trim-Tex

icerock drywall said:


> 350 chamfer around windows


350 Chamfer is one of my personal favorites!


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport

Here's another affordable way to add depth & style that is also easy to finish!


----------



## killerjune

*3way corners*

i want to try mud set bead, but im septical for the 3 ways corners with a litle side like 1or 2 inch long. the corners hold ? i use metal corner for many years with cordless stapler, im like it, is fast, clean and no come back call. 

do you think that i need to change for trim tex ? 

thx


----------



## icerock drywall

Chamfer is my favorite


----------



## icerock drywall

You should stay with the steel or better yourself and use the best tt don't dent


----------



## icerock drywall

Love the change to trimtex. Gets better every job


----------



## icerock drywall

More on my Facebook page


----------



## embella plaster

Nice work ice


----------



## icerock drywall

Chamfer 3 way


----------



## icerock drywall

Its done


----------



## icerock drywall

Chamfer layers


----------



## icerock drywall

Chamfer stop


----------



## embella plaster

I love chamfer havent got to use it


----------



## icerock drywall

I think it looks the nicest. And it's the easiest to use. When applying mud you don't fight the corner on each side and don't build up mud like a bull nose. Cutting a 45 angle is easy to


----------



## embella plaster

I tried it using my sample box of trim tex beads i have but cant get the 45 right and i dont know where to get a mitre marker from


----------



## embella plaster

I got 2 pieces from the box cut a 45 on each and tried to make them meet didn't look flash


----------



## icerock drywall

Make a jig


----------



## icerock drywall

Still using trim tex


----------



## icerock drywall

Chamfer


----------



## gordie

Looks sweet ice


----------



## icerock drywall

Thanks..working on a 90 chamfer


----------

